# New 2014 cruze 1LT remote start



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! I just drove my new 2014 Cruze off the lot and I got home and realized that it does not have remote start. I figured this would be a standard feature in the 1LT. I guess I was wrong. It looks like it is part of the convenience package which is an extra $500. My question is, can this be added on later? If not, what should I do? I have already signed all the paperwork. I am not sure how big of a deal remote start is or how useful it is. I live in indiana and I got to thinking about last winter and how much snow and ice we got. For those of you that don't have remote start, do you wish you had it? For those who do have it, is it worth me taking this car back and trying to find the same color and features with the remote start?

Oh and I do park outside if that means anything.

Nathan


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Honestly remote start is somewhat useless for warming it up in the winter because this little 1.4T does not heat up at idle really at all so it's just a waste of gas. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't fret about it. Remote start is absolutely useless on the 1.4 liter engine in cold weather. It won't warm up the engine at all even after 10 minutes idling.

A factory remote system can't be added by the dealer to a car that doesn't have it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Remote start is only good to get the car warmed up enough to kick off high idle, can idle 8minutes and still have no heat. Best bet with the cruze is to drive it to warm it up 4X faster. 


I do have and use remote start in my car on the really cold days, but only for 2-5 minutes so my car has a bit of a head start warming.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input! I really love this car so far!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Primenay said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! I really love this car so far!!


Welcome to Cruzetalk! Stop by the "new to CT" section so everyone can say hi - and put up some pictures of the new car!


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

Primenay said:


> Hello everyone! I just drove my new 2014 Cruze off the lot and I got home and realized that it does not have remote start. I figured this would be a standard feature in the 1LT. I guess I was wrong. It looks like it is part of the convenience package which is an extra $500. My question is, can this be added on later? If not, what should I do? I have already signed all the paperwork. I am not sure how big of a deal remote start is or how useful it is. I live in indiana and I got to thinking about last winter and how much snow and ice we got. For those of you that don't have remote start, do you wish you had it? For those who do have it, is it worth me taking this car back and trying to find the same color and features with the remote start?
> 
> Oh and I do park outside if that means anything.
> 
> Nathan


I also live in Indiana. I use my remote start nearly every time I start. I won't buy a new car without it.


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

au201 said:


> Honestly remote start is somewhat useless for warming it up in the winter because this little 1.4T does not heat up at idle really at all so it's just a waste of gas.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We had a heavy frost this week. The remote start cleared the windows nicely.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input!! Well, I thought this would come standard on the 1LT Cruze since my 2013 Sonic had it so I didn't even think about it. Obviously I screwed up by not actually checking before I signed the paper work. I guess there is nothing I can do now as I have already driven it quite a bit so it already has 200 something miles on it. From my understanding, once you sign the paperwork, there is nothing you can do. I don't think the dealer can do anything either because they can't take back the car. Maybe i'm wrong I don't know.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Primenay said:


> Thanks for the input!! Well, I thought this would come standard on the 1LT Cruze since my 2013 Sonic had it so I didn't even think about it. Obviously I screwed up by not actually checking before I signed the paper work. I guess there is nothing I can do now as I have already driven it quite a bit so it already has 200 something miles on it. From my understanding, once you sign the paperwork, there is nothing you can do. I don't think the dealer can do anything either because they can't take back the car. Maybe i'm wrong I don't know.


You could probably take it back if it has low miles and get the car you want.... I like remote start myself my car warms up nicely even below freezing....


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 2LT with factory remote start. It is useless because the range is so close. If you decide that you'd like a remote start get a after market with a 1/4 mile range or so.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dennis_Mn said:


> I have a 2012 2LT with factory remote start. It is useless because the range is so close. If you decide that you'd like a remote start get a after market with a 1/4 mile range or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use phone app start it from any where


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

I have started my 2012 Impala from an 11th story apartment and nearly a block away. Haven't tried it with my 2014 Cruze LT yet.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dennis_Mn said:


> I have a 2012 2LT with factory remote start. It is useless because the range is so close. If you decide that you'd like a remote start get a after market with a 1/4 mile range or so.


I have no problem starting my car at 300-600ft away, I have no need for 1/4 mile range. I haven't ever even used the Onstar app for unlimited range.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Old school, shame on me, like being in the vehicle, listen to the starter, watch all the gauges to be sure all is okay. When I have a vehicle stuck outside, would stay there long enough to make sure everything is okay, lock the door with a spare key, and come back into the house to turn flesh color again.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Just an update:

Looks like I am screwed. The dealer said there is no way that I can get it exchanged out now since the paperwork has already been processed. It has been a few days since I drove it off the lot. Looks like I just have to live with my stupid mistake for the life of this car. It really is my own fault though since I didn't think of it. I figured it was a standard feature. I really do not want to go aftermarket on a brand new car, a 2014 no less.

If anyone has any ideas on what I can do let me know but I think I am stuck for now.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife and I spent several hours on the internet decided what we wanted or didn't want. She had her choice between either getting a manual transmission or remote start, she elected the former. Even our dealer told us if we didn't like the car we ordered, could back out of it.

One alternative if to purchase an aftermarket remote starter, but some care is required, could void your warranty.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

NickD said:


> Wife and I spent several hours on the internet decided what we wanted or didn't want. She had her choice between either getting a manual transmission or remote start, she elected the former. Even our dealer told us if we didn't like the car we ordered, could back out of it.
> 
> One alternative if to purchase an aftermarket remote starter, but some care is required, could void your warranty.


Well i'm glad your dealership gave you that option. They basically refuse to help me out at this point, but I understand because I already drove the car off the lot. I really do not want to get an aftermarket remote start on my brand new car. It is a few days old with less than 500 miles. Plus it won't have the onstar function which would be awesome for me since I have to park far away at work. You are right about voiding the warranty so that is another reason why I won't go aftermarket.

As I said earlier, I think I am screwed I guess.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Old school, shame on me, like being in the vehicle, listen to the starter, watch all the gauges to be sure all is okay.


I much prefer to watch my gauges from the comfort of my warm house(bluetooth OBDII dongle + torque app). I always at a minimum open the door and listen to it start still.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I much prefer to watch my gauges from the comfort of my warm house(bluetooth OBDII dongle + torque app). I always at a minimum open the door and listen to it start still.


I would much rather start from inside where it is warm as well. This is exactly why I cannot believe I did not think about it when I bought the car. Really disappointed now that I do not have it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Primenay said:


> I would much rather start from inside where it is warm as well. This is exactly why I cannot believe I did not think about it when I bought the car. Really disappointed now that I do not have it.


I find it strange GM doesn't make a dealer installed kit as many people would buy it. They do make one for the Equinox/Terrain & its only $130. My friend had it installed, unfortunately onstar will not work with the dealer installed kit, they tell him based on VIN his car doesn't have it. It's also ridiculous that the sonic has standard remote start if you get an auto(not the LS). 

I really wouldn't worry to much about it though, how many cars have you driven without it? Or with it? All it does is lower your MPG(significantly) since you get ZERO MPG when your burning gas and not moving.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Not a scientific claim here. When I had a 2LT in the winter, 2 remote starts to get the windows clear before I go in it cost me like 10-12 MPG. On my Eco I started the car at work thinking 3 mins till clock out time, 45 mins later after EMS left the needle only moved to cover the "C". MPG took a big hit that day.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> *Not a scientific claim here. When I had a 2LT in the winter, 2 remote starts to get the windows clear before I go in it cost me like 10-12 MPG.


Maybe unscientific, but probably fairly accurate. On the coldest part of the winter(January-February) I will use remote start an average of 4 minutes before I drive(everytime). I average 29MPG those months, 8MPG less than my summer average. I'm gonna try to use a bit less this year, my new rule is don't use it unless the temperature is below 10F.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Maybe unscientific, but probably fairly accurate. On the coldest part of the winter(January-February) I will use remote start an average of 4 minutes before I drive(everytime). I average 29MPG those months, 8MPG less than my summer average. I'm gonna try to use a bit less this year, my new rule is don't use it unless the temperature is below 10F.


LOL My new rules is don't leave it in gear in negative temps. Reverse seems to be the hardest gear in cold to get in and hardest to get out of.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I find it strange GM doesn't make a dealer installed kit as many people would buy it. They do make one for the Equinox/Terrain & its only $130. My friend had it installed, unfortunately onstar will not work with the dealer installed kit, they tell him based on VIN his car doesn't have it. It's also ridiculous that the sonic has standard remote start if you get an auto(not the LS).
> 
> I really wouldn't worry to much about it though, how many cars have you driven without it? Or with it? All it does is lower your MPG(significantly) since you get ZERO MPG when your burning gas and not moving.


Well my 2013 Sonic had it which has been my only new car I have had. Now that I don't have it I realize how much I used it. It hadn't got cold enough yet so I hadn't used it when I traded my sonic in for the cruze. I guess this is why I did not think of it when purchasing the car. Had I bought it a month from now I would have asked explicitly for remote start. I really don't care that it burns gas thats to be expected. Since I park outside and don't have a garage it's kind of a big deal for me. I PM'd the chevy customer care because I really am not sure what I can do at this point. I mean, I have already drove it off the lot and it has about 500 miles on it now (it had 170 when I got it). I asked the dealer about it and their response was: "Sorry the paperwork has already been processed. Go get an aftermarket starter."


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, everyday this last week, had to clear my driveway even before starting the Cruze. No way to do that from inside of the house. Last Tuesdays was extra annoying, had a rain first followed by 2" of snow. Underneath it was glare ice and temps dropped to zero.

As soon as all those warning lamps turn off, I'm gone. That shift linkage needs lubrication every once in awhile. Redid that last week also when getting stiff.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Primenay said:


> Well my 2013 Sonic had it which has been my only new car I have had. Now that I don't have it I realize how much I used it. It hadn't got cold enough yet so I hadn't used it when I traded my sonic in for the cruze. I guess this is why I did not think of it when purchasing the car. Had I bought it a month from now I would have asked explicitly for remote start. I really don't care that it burns gas thats to be expected. Since I park outside and don't have a garage it's kind of a big deal for me. I PM'd the chevy customer care because I really am not sure what I can do at this point. I mean, I have already drove it off the lot and it has about 500 miles on it now (it had 170 when I got it). I asked the dealer about it and their response was: "Sorry the paperwork has already been processed. Go get an aftermarket starter."


That being said it's too late and pointless to beat you up over taking possession of the car in its as is(with warranties) state. Besides the rear defrost, heated seats and other cool features like on star, Aftermarket has a few better options you won't see in stock. My 2005 Legacy with it's old Viper alarm has the ability to tell me what the temps were inside the car from the 2 way remote and I also used it as a turbo timer. There are many other features in todays market, I have a manual and a Eco (plus 2LTZ and 2LT rentals where I didn't see it as a selling point to buy an auto) so I haven't really gave it much thought to look at one.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, everyday this last week, had to clear my driveway even before starting the Cruze. No way to do that from inside of the house. Last Tuesdays was extra annoying, had a rain first followed by 2" of snow. Underneath it was glare ice and temps dropped to zero.


My car parks in the city street, every time it snows I get plowed in. takes a total of 2 minutes to clear the drift enough to drive out, 30 seconds to brush off the car and another few to pour de-icer on the door and windows as needed(or scrape the windows). Last Tuesday I needed de-icer, all my doors were froze shut with a 1/4in of ice. Side Note: Learned I need to do the headlights too as that ice was making some nasty glare for other drivers, as I kept getting brighted. 

Typically I wait until the plow goes by and the snow stops flying and go de-ice the car and dig it out before I ever have to go anywhere. That way I can just use remote start and leave as soon as I head outside. Typically by the time I get to the car door, its kicking off high idle(around 45 seconds to 1 minute of idling). 

I can understand the OP frustration, after having remote start I would not buy a car without it. I actually prefer to use it in the summer though, as even 1-2minutes of AC really helps cool off the cabin and my drivers seat.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your replies!! I am going to wait and see what Chevy customer care says. If they can't do anything then ill just have to deal with it. I really would like to just trade this thing in for one that is exactly like mine, but has the convenience package from the factory but I don't think that will happen. According to the dealer anyways.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Primenay said:


> Thanks guys for all your replies!! I am going to wait and see what Chevy customer care says. If they can't do anything then ill just have to deal with it. I really would like to just trade this thing in for one that is exactly like mine, but has the convenience package from the factory but I don't think that will happen. According to the dealer anyways.


I was like that and I also said "OMG I can't just put it in auto and drive like normal" for about a month. Now I can deal w/o auto start and an auto trans.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I was like that and I also said "OMG I can't just put it in auto and drive like normal" for about a month. Now I can deal w/o auto start and an auto trans.


I can deal without it but is that really what I should have to do after getting a brand new $20,000 car with an $11,000 loan? I mean I will be fine without it but I just don't see why the convenience package is not standard. All of the sonic LT's have remote start and they start at $17,000. That is why I didn't give it a thought when I bought this car. I was planning on keeping this for as long as it will run so I really screwed up not getting all the features I wanted.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Primenay said:


> I can deal without it but is that really what I should have to do after getting a brand new $20,000 car with an $11,000 loan? I mean I will be fine without it but I just don't see why the convenience package is not standard. All of the sonic LT's have remote start and they start at $17,000. That is why I didn't give it a thought when I bought this car. I was planning on keeping this for as long as it will run so I really screwed up not getting all the features I wanted.


Chevy has weird options differences between different models in their lineup.

I didn't get a sunroof, and kick myself all the time for it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your only option is to look at aftermarket. What about something like this?

Amazon.com: Add Remote Start To Your Chevy Camaro, Cruze, Equinox 2010 & Up. Plug & Play: Automotive


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your only option is to look at aftermarket. What about something like this?
> 
> Amazon.com: Add Remote Start To Your Chevy Camaro, Cruze, Equinox 2010 & Up. Plug & Play: Automotive


Well I have a local shop that says they can do it for $200. I may go that route as it includes labor and I don't really trust myself to install this myself. Thanks for the find though!! I wonder if the dealer can install this for me? I will have to look into it.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

spacedout said:


> My car parks in the city street, every time it snows I get plowed in. takes a total of 2 minutes to clear the drift enough to drive out, 30 seconds to brush off the car and another few to pour de-icer on the door and windows as needed(or scrape the windows). Last Tuesday I needed de-icer, all my doors were froze shut with a 1/4in of ice. Side Note: Learned I need to do the headlights too as that ice was making some nasty glare for other drivers, as I kept getting brighted.
> 
> Typically I wait until the plow goes by and the snow stops flying and go de-ice the car and dig it out before I ever have to go anywhere. That way I can just use remote start and leave as soon as I head outside. Typically by the time I get to the car door, its kicking off high idle(around 45 seconds to 1 minute of idling).
> 
> I can understand the OP frustration, after having remote start I would not buy a car without it. I actually prefer to use it in the summer though, as even 1-2minutes of AC really helps cool off the cabin and my drivers seat.


Where I live it's illegal to park on the street after 2+" of snow.



jblackburn said:


> Chevy has weird options differences between different models in their lineup.
> 
> I didn't get a sunroof, and kick myself all the time for it.


My '13 came with remote start and sunroof. I didn't really care about the sunroof(yes it's nice)but wanted the remote start for sure in this frigid climate.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

BU54 said:


> Where I live it's illegal to park on the street after 2+" of snow.
> 
> 
> My '13 came with remote start and sunroof. I didn't really care about the sunroof(yes it's nice)but wanted the remote start for sure in this frigid climate.


Can't say I would really care about the sunroof. The remote start is a pretty big deal for me though. That is why I am so frustrated lol.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Primenay said:


> Can't say I would really care about the sunroof. The remote start is a pretty big deal for me though. That is why I am so frustrated lol.


I understand. When "shopping" for mine the first one I looked at had remote start. I then assumed(like you)it was standard. However after checking options on other cruzes I found out it wasn't. I ended up buying the first cruze I looked at, automatic, remote start, sunroof where my options in order of preference.
PS, I was looking online before going to the dealer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BU54 said:


> Where I live it's illegal to park on the street after 2+" of snow.


They have alternate side parking in every city here. On even numbered days you park on even numbered house side and odd numbered days the odd numbered house side. It does very when each city implements this. Mine is November 15th - April 1st. Its a $10 parking ticket if you fail to comply.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

spacedout said:


> They have alternate side parking in every city here. On even numbered days you park on even numbered house side and odd numbered days the odd numbered house side. It does very when each city implements this. Mine is November 15th - April 1st. Its a $10 parking ticket if you fail to comply.


I feel lucky that I can park in my driveway. Its outside but at least my car doesn't get completely buried from plowing lol.


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.astrostart.com/products/remotestart.aspx

Up in northern Minnesota, Astrostart is the way to go.

Dennis


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Chevy has weird options differences between different models in their lineup.
> 
> I didn't get a sunroof, and kick myself all the time for it.


I didn't get a 2LT and keep telling myself trade in value is not worth it.

What gets me is once you reach LTZ Cruze price here, you are well into the 2LT Malibu price range.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

There's a simple solution to the issue of resale value and to the cost of getting a LTZ and whatever depreciation the LTZ package itself takes vs a lower trim level... Buy used. It's fairly easy to find cars on dealer lots with under 30,000 miles on them that are one or two model years old, they still have miles left on the bumper to bumper warranty, and also still have the remainder of the full power train warranty. Very little risk to buying a used car that's only one or two years old and still has bumper to bumper warranty left... let someone else take the big hit for depreciation of buying new.

Personally... I wouldn't want a 2LT Malibu over a Cruze LTZ.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iggy said:


> There's a simple solution to the issue of resale value and to the cost of getting a LTZ and whatever depreciation the LTZ package itself takes vs a lower trim level... Buy used. It's fairly easy to find cars on dealer lots with under 30,000 miles on them that are one or two model years old, they still have miles left on the bumper to bumper warranty, and also still have the remainder of the full power train warranty. Very little risk to buying a used car that's only one or two years old and still has bumper to bumper warranty left... let someone else take the big hit for depreciation of buying new.
> 
> Personally... I wouldn't want a 2LT Malibu over a Cruze LTZ.


I want the 2LT for leather seats and a manly trans. Malibu is a bigger car for the money to that person who just goes in and says "What can I get with $380 a month car payments and $1100 down?". 2LT Malibu also comes with the start stop that we still can't get. that should have been the 2015 selling point over a bumper and WiFi.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

spacedout said:


> They have alternate side parking in every city here. On even numbered days you park on even numbered house side and odd numbered days the odd numbered house side. It does very when each city implements this. Mine is November 15th - April 1st. Its a $10 parking ticket if you fail to comply.


For me it's, you get your vehicle towed away. :angry:


----------



## wplanck (Sep 23, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Chevy has weird options differences between different models in their lineup.
> 
> I didn't get a sunroof, and kick myself all the time for it.


I love my sunroof! The premium sound system is decent.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

wplanck said:


> I love my sunroof! The premium sound system is decent.


Does the premium sound system come with the 2LT or the LTZ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Primenay said:


> Does the premium sound system come with the 2LT or the LTZ?


Sun and sound package. Pretty much can be had on all trims but Eco(gas) and LS


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Reason why we got the 2LT, had all the options we wanted. With the 2012, paying a thousand bucks extra for electrically heated seats, power drivers seat, leather, premium radio, and a spare tire was a bargain.

Paying 2000 bucks extra for a couple of bucks worth of GPS chips with 200 buck map updates was not. More like a major screw job for the consumer. They could have kept their rear disc calipers that I knew would be a problem. GM never knew how to design good rear disc calipers and still don't. Knew this was going to be a problem, have new ones now, but expect to replace them in the next two or so years. This is based on over a 30 year history, but they got me on this worthless option. 

Trade in value? What trade in value? Have yet to meet a dealer yet that would even come close to the stated in trade in value of any vehicle. Just plan on driving the darn thing into the ground, unless the repair parts exceeds what the darn thing is worth. But then just bite the bullet and wreck the darn thing. 

Use to get by for years for less than a nickel a mile for depreciation, but have a government that prints more money when they need it. They call this inflation, I call it screwing us to death, today, lucky to even hit 20 cents per mile. Do you know since 1985 the sticker price has tripled! Really getting screwed on this and with a ton more of throwaway parts that can't even be repaired. Had to invest in a larger trash can!

Occasionally got lucky, purchased a two year old Ford motorhome during that lie like hail energy crisis with only 4,000 miles on it for $3,000.00. Kept it for 11 years, put 75,000 miles on it and sold it for $6,500.00. But this only happens once in a lifetime. 

Also was buying that 04 Cavalier sports car, $4,500 on my GM card, another $4,500 factory rebate, another $2,000 off for GM loyalty since I owned two other GM vehicles for an end price of $7,300! Still in good shape after a 100K miles, so gave it to my daughter. But as far as I am concerned, cost me 7.3 cents per mile for depreciation. But again, once in a lifetime deal. 

So far, she put 33,500 miles on it, but not taking good care of it like her dad did. Kids! But still runs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Sun and sound package. Pretty much can be had on all trims but Eco(gas) and LS


Used to be called All Star package. Not sure when that changed exactly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Used to be called All Star package. Not sure when that changed exactly.


I guess all star didn't make sense. Sounds like it has something to do with sports? I'm thinking contrast red stitching on white LS like seats like a baseball with matching shift knob and boot.


----------

